# Raf Llanbedr No 3 Site



## jindivik (Dec 31, 2015)

Raf Llanbedr partial history wiki
It opened in 1941 as part of RAF Fighter Command's 12 Group.[1] During its life, the base has been known as:

RAF Llanbedr until 1957
RAE Llanbedr until 1992
T&EE Llanbedr (Test & Evaluation Establishment) until 1995.
DTEO Llanbedr (Defence Test & Evaluation Organisation) until 1997
DERA Llanbedr until 2001, when most of DERA became QinetiQ.
The site was (from Spring 1942) an operational base for Towed Target (and in 1943, became the home of the RAF's No. 12 Fighter Gunnery School), and later, Target Drone services to the UK Armed Forces. Target provision services were typically to the Cardigan Bay Ranges (UK Danger Area EGD201, under the control of Aberporth) but Llanbedr targets also worked other UK ranges, including the Royal Artillery range off the Hebrides and occasionally overseas.

I posted the main site a few years ago,other related sites to come for Llanbedr.

Picket post 



Officers Qrts and Latrine



Officer Type B 2965/42




Officer Type C 2965/42




Officer Latrine for 1 Block 15113/40




ARS








Sergeants Latrine 15113/40




still with the stove base




And curtain rail




2nd ARS




All A.M Barrack huts have gone just bases left 13903/40 except 10% off this one A.M 2965/42







Bases







Latrines for 2 Blocks 15113/40














Officers Qrts with the airfield in the background




Picket Post




Would be nice if the dart board was original







Regards Ian


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 31, 2015)

Brilliant photos! I love old WW2 buildings.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 31, 2015)

Great report some really nice features.
And lovely photos....


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 31, 2015)

excellent report, great pictures


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 31, 2015)

That's a good report and write up as well. But alas no control tower?


----------



## krela (Jan 1, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a good report and write up as well. But alas no control tower?



This is a domestic site to support the main airfield, so no, no control tower.

Love this jindivik, thank you.


----------



## druid (Jan 1, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a good report and write up as well. But alas no control tower?



Ian has posted photos of the reclad WWII watch office and the more recent VCR (before it's overhaul) in one of his earlier Llanbedr threads.


----------



## druid (Jan 1, 2016)

That 'drying room' door would look lovely repainted and put on my 1936 shed!


----------



## jindivik (Jan 1, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a good report and write up as well. But alas no control tower?



Hi Hugh,
Llanbedr had two watch offices and a VCR Tower. on the main airfield site see below,

Original Watch office A.M 12157/40.then used as the Balloon filling hut, post war reclad and used as a store,




Watch Office 12779/41 reclad post war,




VCR Tower




Signal square


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 1, 2016)

Well documented collection,thanks for the share.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for those shots. Ask nicely and thou will receive.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 1, 2016)

Love old WWII airfields so that was right up my street. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andymacg (Jan 2, 2016)

nice work


----------



## P Bellamy (Jan 2, 2016)

jindivik said:


> Picket post



Nice to see the original EWS lettering still hanging on.


----------



## jindivik (Jan 3, 2016)

P Bellamy said:


> Nice to see the original EWS lettering still hanging on.



Hi Paul, the fire fighters tank was on the base you can see behind the Picket post. I will put them on ARG when up and running, 

Regards Ian


----------

